# Server und Internet



## Javandroid (16. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand gute Unterlagen für einen absoluten Neuling in Sachen Server und Internet.

Wie sieht die Hardware eines Servers aus, wo steht dieser und was sind seine Aufgaben?
In welcher Sprache programmiert man einen Server?
Wie greife Ich auf einen Server zu?
Was ist Webspace?
Was benötigt man an Hardware beispielsweise um einen SIP-Server zu programmieren?

Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte und Licht ins Dunkel bringt. 
Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## sheel (16. April 2014)

Hi

(das wäre auf Stackoverflow eine geniale "too broad"-Frage.)

Sind das Fragen eines Lehrers?
Dann wird der sich vermutlich bestimmte Antworten erwarten,
für die uns hier der Zusammenhang fehlt.
Ohne kann man nämlich nicht sehr genau werden.

-------------------------------

Server (Hardware): Ein Computer, dessen Arbeit es ist,
für andere Menschen/Computer etwas zu machen.
Server (Software): Ein Computerprogramm, das eben sowas (am Hardwareserver laufend) tut.

Jeder HW-Server ist ein ganz "normaler" Computer.
Deiner kann auch so bezeichnet werden, wenn ein SW-Serverprogramm darauf läuft.
Als normaler Computer ist er genau so aufgebaut wie deiner
(Mainboard, Prozessor, RAM, Festplatten, usw.usw.)

Firmen, die einem Server zu mieten (zum Nur-Benutzen übers Internet)
oder kaufen (zum daheim aufstellen) anbieten gibts genug.
Dessen Server sind üblicherweise um einiges besser als ein Hofer/Aldi-Computer.
(sowohl leistungsmäßig als auch bei der Qualität)

(außerdem ist es professionellen Anwendern mit vielen Servern oft lieber,
diese möglichst klein und stapelbar zu haben.
Schaut dann so aus und kommt in sowas reingesteckt.)

Viele Server werden ohne Bildschirm, Tastatur und ähnlichem betrieben.
Am Anfang installiert man einmal die Programme und stellt alles ein
und dann sollte er im Idealfall still in irgendeiner Ecke stehen und seine Arbeit machen
(mit den "Kunden"-Computern zB. übers Internet kommunizierend)
Für Updates, Änderungen etc. gibts Möglichkeiten, über andere Computer (mit Bildschirm)
alles Nötige hinzusenden.

Ein Servergerät kann auch mehrere Serverprogramme auf sich haben.

-------------------------------

Wo der Server steht? Wo man will, irgendwo auf dem Planet (möglichst nicht im Wasser). 

In welchen (Programmier)-Sprachen man programmiert:
Mit den Selben, mit denen man für alle anderen Computer auch programmiert.

Wie andere Computer die Serverdienste in Anspruch nehmen:
Hängt davon ab, was es ist.

-------------------------------

Webspace:
Der Teil des Internets, den man im Browser (IE, Firefox...) anschauen kann
basiert auf HTTP-Servern (und den Browsern als verwendendes Ding)
Im Prinzip ein Serverdienst um Dateien auszutauschen.

Alles, was man im Browser anschauen kann ist eine Datei auf der Festplatte irgendeines Servers.
Der Browser fragt diesen nach Datei xy und bekommt den Inhalt zurückgesendet.
(Sehr sehr vereinfacht).

Wenn man selbst eine Website haben will, die andere Leute anschauen können
braucht man einen Computer mit einem HTTP-Serverprogramm drauf.
Weil das Installieren/Einstellen davon viele Leute überfordert
und der Computer rund um die Uhr immer ein sein müsste um erreichbar zu sein usw.)
gibt es Firmen, die HTTP-Server betreiben und gegen Bezahlung jedem Platz auf einer der
Festplatten für seine eigenen Dateien zur Verfügung stellt.
Der Platz nennt sich dann in der Werbung Webspace.

-------------------------------

SIP ist ein Dienst zur Sprachübertragung, so wie HTTP irgendwelche Dateien.
Eigentlich muss ein SIP-Server nichts Besonderes im Vergleich zu anderen sein.(?)

-------------------------------
Und ich rate dringend davon ab, das 1:1 als Hausaufgabenlösung zu kopieren.
In eigenem Interesse.


----------



## Javandroid (16. April 2014)

Danke für die Antwort.
Von der Hardware ist also jeder Server gleich? Es wird also nur über die Programmierung bestimmt um welche Art Server es sich handelt?


----------



## sheel (16. April 2014)

Vom Prinzip her ja.
Für viele bekannte Anwendungen gibts schon fertige Programme,
man kann sich natürlich auch selbst was ausdenken und/oder programmieren.

Aber, die Kurzbeschreibung oben


> Als normaler Computer ist er genau so aufgebaut wie deiner
> (Mainboard, Prozessor, RAM, Festplatten, usw.usw.)


gilt eben auch für ganz normale PCs, oder IPhones, usw.
(die zwei sind ja auch ziemlich verschieden)
Paar ungeordnete Sachen, die "Extra als Server gebaut"-Geräte haben (können):


Kein Bildschirm/Tastatur/Maus/..., dafür die anderen Teile besser/teurer
(wie oben schon geschrieben)

ECC-Arbeitsspeicher statt normalen
(RAMs sind nicht perfekt, selten aber doch kann ohne ersichtlichen Grund bei den gepeicherten Daten etwas durcheinanderkommen. Wenn das dir daheim passiert ist es nicht so schlimm
wie wenn es auf dem Gerät passiert, das speichert, wie viel Geld du auf der Bank hast...
ECC-RAMs sind teurer, aber fehlerbeständiger)

PC-Bauweise (Platz zum umbauen/erweitern da)
oder die oben erwähnte Rackbauweise (eben möglichst klein)

Je nach Bedarf Tresorgehäuse, Bombensicher, Wasserfest, Säurefest, ... und/oder
Festplatten, die ungewöhnlich starke Vibrationen und Erschütterungen aushalten,
ohne kaputtzugehen (Erdbeben, Flugzeug...)

Je nach Anwendungsfall Spezialgeräte/anschlüsse dabei
zB. Anschlüsse für Tischtelefone? (im SIP-Zusammenhang ggf. nützlich...)

Möglichst stromsparend (weil dauerhaft ein.
Kosten summieren sich auch, vor allem wenn man viele solche Rackschränke voll hat)

...


----------

